# New file uploaded, Dimensioned and 3d drawings for lathe chuck soft jaws



## deere_x475guy (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't do much in my shop right now so I did a quick drawing of a soft jaw to fit my Bison 8" 3 jaw. There is a PDF in the downloads area (Titled: Soft Jaw for Bison 3 jaw and similar chucks)that contains the dimensioned drawings and different 3d views. If you can use these and find any errors please let me know and I will amened the drawings. 










Enjoy and take care all

Bob


----------

